# DD Externe fait du boudin !



## iSanctvs (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai voulu lancer mon DD externe de 3To, j'ai réussi à le faire afficher, très ... difficilement !
Il a fallu que je manipule l'ensemble 4/5 fois pour le voir apparaître. 
Ce disque a servi au début pour Time Machine, mais j'ai eu besoin de l'espace donc j'ai abandonné TM, il a donc simplement servi à du stockage. 
Mais j'ai en ce moment un backup inscrit "in Progress" étrange mais bon. 
(J'ai fais le test de lancer TM mais lecture seule du disque concerné)
ET j'ai mon dossier de stockage, long à charger, inaccessible, vide, 0 éléments (corbeille vide hein !) mais l'espace libre sur mon dd reste le même que lors de ma dernière utilisation. 
J'ai tenté de réparer mais quelques messages m'arrivent : _La réparation de la carte de partition a échoué lors de l'ajustement des structures pour s'adapter à l'intégralité du disque actuel" et au démarrage : OSX n'est pas en mesure de réparer le disque_

_Vérification de configuration requise
Vérification de la liste des partitions
Ajustement de la carte de partition pour s&#8217;adapter à l&#8217;intégralité du disque comme requis
Recherche d&#8217;une partition système de l&#8217;EFI
Vérification de la taille de la partition système de l&#8217;EFI
Vérification du système de fichiers de la partition système de l&#8217;EFI
Vérification de tous les espaces du chargeur de partition HFS de données
Vérification des partitions de démarrage
Passage en revue des chargeurs de prise en charge du démarrage
Vérification des partitions du volume physique Core Storage
Mise à jour des fichiers Windows boot.ini, comme prévu
La carte de partition semble être en bon état._

ou bien encore : 

_Vérification du système de fichiers.
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
Le volume New DD n&#8217;a pas pu être vérifié entièrement.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Erreur*: Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque_

-> Je relance, même message 
Dans mes tentatives, le disque disparait parfois de ma liste et est invisible :

_Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés._

Pensez-vous que cela puisse venir du passage à Yosemite ? De l'USB ?
Que dois-je essayer *sans rien perdre* sur le DD ?
Ou alors, dois-je faire une croix sur ce DD ?
Par avance, merci =)

Dernière modification : 25 oct
USB 3.0, pas SSD
Espace libre : 8go
Yosemite sur macmini late 2012


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,



iSanctvs a dit:


> _Mise à jour des fichiers Windows boot.ini, comme prévu
> La carte de partition semble être en bon état._


Il était formaté comment, ton dd ?


----------



## iSanctvs (11 Novembre 2014)

Mac OS étendu


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

OK.

Pour tenter de réparer le dd : Diskwarrior ou bien Techtool pro

Pour tenter de récupérer les données : Datarescue ou bien Photorec.

Il y a aussi Stellar Phoenix® Mac Data Recovery.


----------



## iSanctvs (11 Novembre 2014)

D'accord, merci !! 
Il y a un ordre à respecter ? Je récupère et je répare ou l'inverse ? 
Rien d'alarmant donc avec mon problème ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Tu _essayes_ de réparer; mais la réparation n'est pas toujours possible.
Si la réparation ne marche pas, alors tu _essayes_ de récupérer les données.

Ton problème est donc alarmant, mais pourrait être circonscrit avec un peu de chance.

Bien sûr, pour utiliser les logiciels, il te faut un autre disque dur, bootable.


----------



## iSanctvs (11 Novembre 2014)

Question bête mais c'est mon niveau. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il me faut un DD bootable, sachant que mon DD défaillant est externe. Je n'ai qu'un autre DD externe et celui de mon mini bien sûr.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2014)

iSanctvs a dit:


> Question bête mais c'est mon niveau. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il me faut un DD bootable, sachant que mon DD défaillant est externe.


Ta question n'est pas bête, c'est ma faute.
Tu installes les logiciels dont je t'ai parlé sur ton dd interne, pour réparer ton dd externe.

Sorry


----------



## iSanctvs (12 Novembre 2014)

J'ai réussi à voir ce qu'il y avait dans mon DD (pas directement sur le DD concerné, mais sur une image de ce disque) grâce à Disk Warrior, les modifications sont lockées, je sauve le plus important avant d'aller plus loin et d'essai de rebooter le tout, j'ai peur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h24 ----------

Ça reste consultable, mais j'ai des messages d'erreur qui arrivent pendant mes copies (mais les copies continuent normalement)


----------

